# 20' Willy Roberts



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

My Willy is out of the mold---vestal white
pics below are of the layup and the "finished" hull

full kevlar(tan stuff) lay up and biax on top


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice boat! Those are one of the prettiest hulls around. Strong boats, very classic, never go out of style.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! Really looking forward to seeing some more pictures of this one!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Which engine works well for this size skiff?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> Which engine works well for this size skiff?


Rated for a 160hp. I am hanging a 140 suzuki on her. I believe in the 80% rule.I did not want to get into a 6cyl. because of fuel and weight.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet boat dude!!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

more pics


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Going with any teak? These are beautiful boats, classic lines!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just the console which is standard....$$$$$$$ and I do not want to take care of it .

They do an awesome job w/ the African sapele .... I mean primo
ck out their facebook page


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Prettiest Girl out there.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are more pictures.
Also, going w/ a Float-on trailer and their customer service has been incredible and turned out to be a great choice.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

more


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

more


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Getting excited? I dang sure would be. That is going to be a very nice boat!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Killer


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not much


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cap


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow!!!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

SEXY


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cap on...blue ice nonskid


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice! Old school on the console.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

She has got to be close to going home.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

should be soon!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

closer


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Goodness gracious


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I see a chair in your future
Whats in the floor locker?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nada.can be made into cooler,live
well or just plain storage
I am using it for fenders and extra lines etc..

It would make a good fish box.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Holy Hell, I knew this was going to be really sweet, just not quite to this degree. Congrats!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

boat for life.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

There are a whole lot of fish in for a BIG surprise !! Beautiful piece of craftsmanship, enjoy !!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments.
Literally, this is my "Bucket List" boat.
I saw one of these at a show over 35yrs ago when they were switching over from wood to FG over wood....as I remember it. 
Fast forward....my long time friend bought a waterfront condo down the street from the builder and of course I made a B- line to the shop.It took me 2yrs to pull the trigger on one.My wife and I took a test ride on their 17' and it road well in the heavy chop of the day.We got off the boat and talked and she said "if you are going to do it get the 20'..."
They are both keepers.

The craftsmanship and attention to detail is beyond description.They are not just turning out boats.....they are turning out art (ck out FB page). And, they are staying true to the heritage of the boat.I think the 20 Willy is the oldest flats boat still in production


More pics to come.......


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

almost


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

this is a pic of the steering fill installed in the console pod which enables the power steering to be filled from outside the console ....and w/o a







lot of fuss


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I would keep a picture of that in my wallet if I owned it! New member in your family!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You're killin us with the boat porn! 

Don't....Stop......don't....stop.....don't stop....

LOL


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very pretty classic. Congrats. What is the expected weight and draft?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Zika said:


> Very pretty classic. Congrats. What is the expected weight and draft?


https://www.willyflatsboats.com/20-willy-classic/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

My 20' Willy will be included in the Willy Roberts Boat display at the upcoming Fort Myers Boat Show.

You will love the craftsmanship. 

And, checkout the Float-on trailer which is the first one done for a 20' Willy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Perfection. What are you naming this beauty?

You need to bring that thing over here for panhandle Tarpon next summer.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"Bucket List"...............


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You could name it "My 20' Willy" simple.

Edit: typing at same time. Bucket List is good too


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Entire console is so clean


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful build. You should contact Dragonfly Boatworks in Vero and ask about the aluminum binnacle they have that retrofits with outboards. Looks like a Panish control arm...very trick.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

She home yet?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope. She is at the ft. myers boat show for the wkend .


"My 20' Willy will be included in the Willy Roberts Boat display at the upcoming Fort Myers Boat Show.

You will love the craftsmanship."


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Great that means I get to see it in person!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

picking her up next week trimmed out in white acrylic.....no maint.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Amazing! Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Really impressed with Willys at the fort myers boat show! Really humble and interested in talking about the boats.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

She is home.......ran her a little yesterday w/ 14x19 alum....no gps....did a short WOT hit 5800rpm....she be quick
Now I need to mount gps/ff and wire the TM and dial in a good prop.
The Willy Roberts crew do a primo job on everything. I could not be happier.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cockpit/rod rack lights in blue


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> cockpit/rod rack lights in blue


Wow!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. That is one sexy classic flats boat!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing craftsmanship! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Clean!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hellava ride! 

If I had that boat, I'd sport the name...
_"I have a big Willy!"_


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> View attachment 18565
> View attachment 18566
> View attachment 18567
> View attachment 18568


Wow just beautiful workmanship and attention to detail. Exemplary.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Is she for sale yet?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Love those boats, congrats!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! May she bring you much happiness on the water.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Home port is now Oriental,N.C................


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I've never seen these before. And wish I didn't open this thread! ha. Beautiful boat. I'd be very interested in real world draft and poleability. Seems like it could be a pretty versatile platform, and I don't mind putting some muscle into poling my panga in the wind!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

g8rfly said:


> I've never seen these before. And wish I didn't open this thread! ha. Beautiful boat. I'd be very interested in real world draft and poleability. Seems like it could be a pretty versatile platform, and I don't mind putting some muscle into poling my panga in the wind!


Well......, I don't pole so no info there. My alarm on the ff/gps is set at 2' it has gone off before,,, but have not hit bottom.The boat is flat at the back and the motor is set forward about a foot making the dual live wells help w/ the "float".
This is my bucket list boat.....she takes chop real well using the tabs rides like a caddy and keeps one dry.My wife loves it.There are folks in the sanibel area that guide out of them.Call mike at the factory and he will put u on some folks to talk with.Great boat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Soon to be running 1,700 ft. above sea level.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

what's the deadrise at the transom of these boats? I didn't see it on their website

She's a beaut


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

TidewateR said:


> what's the deadrise at the transom of these boats? I didn't see it on their website
> 
> She's a beaut


Thanks. She is flat at the back....ck out page 1 pics.......


----------

